# Philippians 2:13 Exegetical Considerations



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

For it is God who works in you both to will and to work, for his good pleasure.
-Philippians 2:13

Exegetical thoughts?

This verse is something I ponder from time to time... I even made passing reference to it in my first sermon.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

There is a passing reference in the Canons of the Council of Orange incidentally to Phillipians 2:13.



> THE CANONS OF THE COUNCIL OF ORANGE (529 AD)
> ...
> CANON 4. If anyone maintains that God awaits our will to be
> cleansed from sin, but does not confess that even our will to
> ...


----------



## Saiph (Jan 18, 2006)

But the Philippian Christians are not left to themselves to achieve such high spiritual goals. For, as the conjunction _gar_ indicates, there is among them and within them an energizing force that is no less than God himself. In fact, the conjunction makes it clear that "œGod does not work and has not worked "¦ because man has worked "¦. The contrary is true: because God works and has worked, therefore man must and can work" 

(Ridderbos, Paul, 255).



Galatians 5:25
If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.


"œPaul never implies that God´s purposes for man can be fulfilled whether man cooperates or not" (Houlden).

"œDivine action does not curtail human action but rather provokes a reaction which it supports" (Collange).

The verse could also be translated:
*
For the one who effectively works among you creating both the desire and the drive to promote good will is God. *


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> But the Philippian Christians are not left to themselves to achieve such high spiritual goals. For, as the conjunction _gar_ indicates, there is among them and within them an energizing force that is no less than God himself. In fact, the conjunction makes it clear that "œGod does not work and has not worked "¦ because man has worked "¦. The contrary is true: because God works and has worked, therefore man must and can work"
> 
> (Ridderbos, Paul, 255).
> ...





[Edited on 1-18-2006 by Ivan]


----------

